
Over Time, Buddhism and Science Agree (2014) - skilled
http://nautil.us/issue/9/time/over-time-buddhism-and-science-agree
======
artellectual
I don't pray, go to the temple, or do anything regarded as 'practicing'
Buddhism, however I went through a very rough patch in life and I have to say
Buddhism helped me out ALOT. It helped me learn to be calm even when the
entire world (relatively speaking) is on fire. It taught me to navigate tough
times with dignity, and come out on the other side stronger and in faith that
things will be good.

The Buddhist concept discussed in this article is one of the 3 marks of
existence in this article it is referred to as Anitya however it's synonymous
with Anicca[1]

[1] -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three_marks_of_existence#Anicc...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three_marks_of_existence#Anicca)

~~~
skilled
I like the first part of your answer. But perhaps not for the reasons, you
might think... I like it because that seems to be the only answer people have
when it comes to any meditation-related religion.

 _I don 't practice I just observe._

That is also the beauty of Buddhism. You don't need a Buddha statue in your
home in order to "practice". It's a science of the mind in its fundamental
form. It's easy to take with you and you can find a lot of support very
quickly.

Also, it's great to get firsthand experience by talking to monks.

In Nepal, India, Thailand, and Cambodia (countries I have been to) the
practice of Buddhism prevails very strongly. Cambodia and Nepal are my
favorites in terms of how much Buddhism "is in the air".

I would like to visit Myanmar soon as well as I have heard only good things
about it.

~~~
fastbeef
My wife and I both dabble in Buddhism and like GP said, it’s a great tool in
navigating frustration and stress.

It therefore saddened me to find out that Buddhism isn’t immune to the same
corruption other religions are prone to:

[https://www.google.se/amp/s/www.independent.co.uk/news/world...](https://www.google.se/amp/s/www.independent.co.uk/news/world/asia/rohingya-
muslims-burma-villages-trapped-mobs-kill-them-all-myanmar-ethnic-
cleansing-a7952511.html%3famp)

~~~
skilled
Oh, man... I think you will find this pattern in any lower echelon of any kind
of organized system.

I don't recall where this quote was from, but it went a little something like
this, "You can either earn Enlightenment, or you can go to India and pay a
Guru to enlighten you for a thousand dollars.".

In the countries that I mention, it is often the case that people 'pretend' to
be Buddhists in orders to make begging rounds (receiving alms) and collect
free money and food. Those that do pretend, most of the time get in trouble.

What you linked is definitely an extreme case and as far as I know situation
out there is still pretty rough.

